
Ask HN: What are some of the best blogs you follow? - tricksy
I&#x27;m looking for more content to read in the various fields including tech, startups, life, philosophy etc.<p>Currently I follow Sam Altman&#x27;s, Mark Manson&#x27;s and Tim Urban&#x27;s (waitbutwhy) among the few that I really like to read. Would be awesome if I can get my hands on more avenues of learning!<p>Thanks!
======
daedalbug
Julia Evan's blog is excellent - [https://jvns.ca/](https://jvns.ca/)

It's network-focussed but covers plenty of other topics. The information is
presented well, in quite easy-to-digest chunks, with loads of illustrations
for the more abstract points

